# Running Tests on some Indoor Antennas



## Satellite Samurai (Oct 10, 2008)

I am preparing to run a test on some common indoor antennas. I am using the Digiair Meter, which is a basic RF signal strength meter. Believe me I would use a spectrum analyzer if I had one, but I think for all practical purposes this should be fine. 

I am wondering If I should do this test outside, since the building could cause all sorts of reflections and some of these antennas may handle multipath differently.
In either case I know I would need to keep each antenna in the same spot. Using the same cable, if it is not built into the antenna. 

I am concenred about the ampflied versus non amplified. Would an amplfied antenna throw off the reading? In other words would one those rediculous 30db Amped indoor antennas register that much higher simply because of the gain? 

Any advice on how to make this experiment as sound as possible would be apreciated. 

-Samurai


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

Testing indoor antennas is generally useless, for the reasons you state for wanting to do your tests outside.

All indoor circumstances are differentand absent a "standard" indoor set of rooms most test results would be irrelevant, but we can't determine which ones.

Probably best would be to construct a series of facads of various materials and determine the effectiveness of signal reception through these materials, not a small enterprise.

But it sounds like fun, anyway.


----------



## boba (May 23, 2003)

Satellite Samurai said:


> I am preparing to run a test on some common indoor antennas. I am using the Digiair Meter, which is a basic RF signal strength meter. Believe me I would use a spectrum analyzer if I had one, but I think for all practical purposes this should be fine.
> 
> I am wondering If I should do this test outside, since the building could cause all sorts of reflections and some of these antennas may handle multipath differently.
> In either case I know I would need to keep each antenna in the same spot. Using the same cable, if it is not built into the antenna.
> ...


Don't bother doing it. Each location is going to bring special circumstances to your test. You already realize indoor vs. outdoor will change the circumstances. Changing the direction the rabbit ears face even moving them 6" higher or lower may change the reception. Is someone standing in front of the rabbit ears, there are so many variables that you really can't make a generalized statement about anyone particular product.


----------



## billcushman (Jul 28, 2008)

See post #52 on page 3 of my OTA Antenna thread below.

Signal strength is not nearly important as the absence of multipath and corrected inverse bit error rate of the ATSC signal in the actual conditions of use. My tests identified antennas that had significant disadvantages affecting performance, and a couple that worked fairly well in one specific set of conditions. Good luck on your testing.


----------



## BillRadio (Aug 5, 2004)

I think it could be a useful test if you followed some kind of control and comparison. For example, the actual signal indoors would be affected greatly by reflections and absoption, so the antenna should be moved into enough positions to establish a "range" of measurements. Antenna A could show a range of, say, -50 to -75db, Antenna B varies from -55 to -80db, etc. The control would be that the 'range' of highs and lows were measured across the same line of movement.

It's perfect for your own circumstances, but it would be hard to replicate in another environment.


----------



## tvjay (Sep 26, 2007)

Satellite Samurai said:


> I am preparing to run a test on some common indoor antennas. I am using the Digiair Meter, which is a basic RF signal strength meter. Believe me I would use a spectrum analyzer if I had one, but I think for all practical purposes this should be fine.


How does the meter work? I have been looking for a review but can't seem to find one.


----------

